# Got my gator mount back!



## ktc286 (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my mount back from my 2012 gator the other day.  Ronald Brown with Living Images Taxidermy did another great job!


----------



## CarMan (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow! You killed a dinosaur!


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 11, 2013)

Great mount on a huge gator.  We expect to get ours back mid-August.  Really looking forward to seeing it.

Tell us the story about getting your alligator - size, zone where taken, all you want to share.


----------



## fredw (Jul 11, 2013)

Now that is a stud gator.

Creative mount.....I really like it.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 11, 2013)

WOW, nice gator. what's something like that cost to mount?  and what'd u do with rest of hide.


----------



## ktc286 (Jul 11, 2013)

The gator in the post above is actually from Lake George FL.  He was 12ft. 3in. and we estimated him around 700+lbs.  My best GA gator to date is pictured below.  He was 8ft. 9in. and was the first gator killed at the Evans County PFA during their first ever public open hunt in 2011.  I usually focus on zones 7 and 8 in GA mainly because I have a friend in the area that runs commercial gator hunts.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Jul 11, 2013)

That is awesome.  I like it!


----------



## ktc286 (Jul 11, 2013)

thc_clubPres said:


> WOW, nice gator. what's something like that cost to mount?  and what'd u do with rest of hide.



Ronald is a friend of mine so I guess I will have to say that I get a "friend discount", but the shoulder mount cost me $450 and the fully body was around $1K.  I left the remainder of the 12ft. hide with my friends in FL. I honestly didn't know what to do with such a large hide!


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Jul 12, 2013)

That thing's big!!!  Nice!!!  Never been on a gator hunt.  Sounds fun.


----------



## BowHard (Jul 12, 2013)

Man that's a huge gator!!! And such a cool mount! Ive never seen a full body gator mount! EPIC


----------



## Hoss (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome gator.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## julian faedo (Jul 14, 2013)

nice mount Congrats.


----------



## FMBear (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome mount!  Congrats!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 18, 2013)

thats awesome , congrats on a nice hunt.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jul 22, 2013)

sure is a big one for sure congrats


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

they both look great


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2013)

gorgeous mounts!


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 26, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 27, 2013)

Great mounts and I like the man cave.


----------



## buckmaster56 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 18, 2013)

Very cool... Congrats


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 18, 2013)

Sweet looking mounts!!! Got me a tag this year, maybe I'll get the chance to mount a monster like that!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice gators. Great mounts.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 20, 2013)

Couldn't you sell the rest of the skin? I heard they go for 33$ a foot. OR have some belts and wallets or pocket book made for your self and wife.

gt40

PS: What did you do with the meat? That is some fine eating.


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 20, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Couldn't you sell the rest of the skin? I heard they go for 33$ a foot. OR have some belts and wallets or pocket book made for your self and wife.
> 
> gt40
> 
> PS: What did you do with the meat? That is some fine eating.




You know honestly I don't know about selling the skins.  I am sure you can, but I have always done something with most of my gators (tan the hide or mount).  I have found out though that wallets, boots, etc. are a little too pricey to have done for this country boy!!  The meat is fantastic and I usually always process them myself.  The big one was a different story as I left the "TONS" of meat with the guys I was hunting with.  They seemed very happy to take it!!!


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 20, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Sweet looking mounts!!! Got me a tag this year, maybe I'll get the chance to mount a monster like that!!!




Good luck buddy!  Hope you get a monster.  What zone did you get drawn for?


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome mount!!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 21, 2013)

ktc286 said:


> I have found out though that wallets, boots, etc. are a little too pricey to have done for this country boy!!



Buy a wallet you like and cut the stitching so you can separate all the part. Then trace the parts on the gator leather and go to a shoe repair shop and he will probably sew it together for $10. OR have your wife or mother sew it. OR do it yourself. When there is a will there is a way.

gt40


----------



## Jasper (Aug 21, 2013)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## sneaking squanto (Aug 21, 2013)

That's not a gator, that's a dinosaur! Looks good!


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

looks good


----------



## 27metalman (Aug 25, 2013)

Great looking mount.  Hope I get a "mounting" size one this year.


----------



## cnowery13 (Jan 13, 2014)

What a trophy!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2014)

CarMan said:


> Wow! You killed a dinosaur!



A BIG Dinasour!!


----------



## justus3131 (Jan 16, 2014)

*What to do with gator*



ktc286 said:


> Ronald is a friend of mine so I guess I will have to say that I get a "friend discount", but the shoulder mount cost me $450 and the fully body was around $1K.  I left the remainder of the 12ft. hide with my friends in FL. I honestly didn't know what to do with such a large hide!



You sell the hide and meat--normally over $30 a foot.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 20, 2014)

those are awesome mounts. congratulations on your success.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Jan 21, 2014)

Those are some nice mounts. Great job.


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Really like the full mount both look great thats a big ol gator


----------

